# Greek citizenship through a grandmother/grandfather ?



## skyler_catnap (Dec 18, 2012)

does anyone know if this is possible ? i really wanna live in europe , is there a way i know i had great grandparents that came over in the early 1900's ??


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

You mean in Greece?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amesotis said:


> You mean in Greece?


from his other posts, he wants to live in Spain

but if he could get Greek nationality by descent (is that possible?) that would make it possible for him to do so - which in his circumstances it isn't atm


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> from his other posts, he wants to live in Spain
> 
> but if he could get Greek nationality by descent (is that possible?) that would make it possible for him to do so - which in his circumstances it isn't atm


my son in law is brazilian and lives in uk because of his grandparents who were european and a canadian woman l know here in greece has a british passport because of her parents or grandparents.You must provide lots paper-work proof l think.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

skyler_catnap said:


> does anyone know if this is possible ? i really wanna live in europe , is there a way i know i had great grandparents that came over in the early 1900's ??


I ll pay u 10.000 euros if u get it! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ombre (Apr 16, 2013)

The quickest way to live in Europe is to jump in a plastic boat and surrender to the Greek authorities on the other side of the river like 30,000 people from Asia do every year.

If you go the formal way, you may claim citizenship through ancestry but that would take years to be approved and laws are becoming stricter lately.


----------

